# Hot and these crits



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Was just wondering how the bass bite has been with the heat? I might get out tonight to give'r a try.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

We boated 12 smallies tonight, most in that 12-14 inch range. Two that were 17 and 18 inches. Most fish came on soft plastics, tubes and wooly hawg craws. 8)

All fish were holding shallow, 1-5 feet on rocks or wood.

I also landed a 31" northern pike, my biggest of the year. Strange time to be catching a bigger pike in 84 degree water!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Seen stranger things happen


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

bass are biting fine its 90 degrees here and were hammering them, especially the bucketmouths


----------

